# "sabots" vs "sabots"



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am still very new to muzelloading so my experience is limited. I have tried a small variety of saboted bullets and Powerbelts in my 50 cal. Omega. I have been quite puzzled at the difference in the ease of loading some sabots over others. Some sabots of the "same cal." even by the same manufacturer are very difficult to load while some are actually easier than the Powerbelts I have tried that are touted as "easier" to load than sabots. Why is there such a difference and does the ease of loading effect the performance of the fired bullet? So far I have not noticed a huge difference in point of impact out to 100 yards. But with open sights my groups are not MOA either.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't believe there's any real correlation between accuracy and how tight your sabot fits in the bore. Obviously if it's really loose that wouldn't be good, but as long as it's a snug fit...

The thickness of the petals on the sabots will vary between manufacturers, but bullet diameter usually doesn't vary. Bore diameter is not exactly the same for all guns of the same caliber either. So if you combine a tight bore with a thick sabot, you get a combo that's very hard to load. I got tired of the stiff loading sabots that come with Barnes and Hornady bullets, so I buy my sabots separately. I use Harvester sabots and they load quite easily.


----------

